# Cautionary Tale



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Look at what happens when you stop doing topknots for a long time because you pull out so much hair with every rubber band, even when you cut them with a (blunt-end) scissors, and then a long time later you decide to have the groomer put in a bow because you want to use one of the pretty bows you bought when your dog was a puppy, but then you still end up pulling out a bunch of hair . . . You get a little Alfalfa look.

Oh well!

(Did you know that the actor who played Alfalfa was a breeder of hunting dogs?)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's still a total doll-baby!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

There's something to be said about undone perfection!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She can’t be anything but precious, no matter what her hairdo looks like!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

the Alfalfa look is cute!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

She's so cute no matter what! One of the reasons I cut Scarlett's hair was because of top knots getting matted even though I cut the rubber band out daily. She could get the clips out and chewed them.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Bowie's Mom said:


> There's something to be said about undone perfection!


Yes it is called the "Model - Off Duty" look in fashion, I think it applies to Shama too.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I wish sometimes I didn't have to be reminded of how pretty Shama is. Darn it, though, you have a right to be proud. 

I got a friend of mine, curmudgeonly retired cop, a "he man woman haters club" t-shirt with our gang pictured. He was thrilled.

As for Shama's broken hair, I thought you were using those clips?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I have been using the clips, but I thought I could try a top knot again just to see what would happen. "The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results." DH thinks I should try to attach a bow to one of her clips with a rubber band . . .


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Those little clips fall out of Joy's hair and end up in her mouth, and the covered rubber bands are the same way. Joy has two boisterous dog friends who maul her hair. She smiles when she surrenders the covered rubber bands but seems to find the clips tasty, so no clips.


----------



## LailaMom18 (Feb 8, 2018)

Shama cutie can carry off any style!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I think she looks absolutely adorable stick up or no stick up.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

The clips would not stay on Zelda for more than a few hours. They keep sliding off towards the end. They seem to stay a bit better on Link as his fur is thicker and less slick.
Now i am going back to bands and see how that goes.


----------

